# Viet Nam ranning troppical jungle



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

*Viet Nam rainning troppical jungle*

hi everybody, I am from Viet Nam. A country- in the climite troppical area-where still preserve very wide rainning proteozoic jungles with a variety of plants and animals. here I would like to show U my tank that I try to bring a sight of Viet Nam's natural rainning jungles to home. hope U enjoy it.
above


















front








some details


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a very nice low-light tank, Natural Aspect! I hate to point out the obvious, but why do you have anubias species in there if they are native to Africa? I almost feel that it detracts from a Vietnamese themed tank.......what's your opinion?


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

I think U misunderstand me Dolnald. at the start, I have no mean to advertise that all the plants using in my tank come from VN. many of them come from other coutries. I just use them to try to imitate a sight of Vn jungle. that just like a painter use some aquarelles made in other coutries to paint his country's landscape painting. if what U say is right, I don't know how many one is to be criticized.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Donald is just missunderstood that this tank is an Viet nam Bio-tope tank,right Donald ?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

zQ's right.....I didn't realize you were attempting to recreate the actual jungle look of Vietnam....thought you were trying to recreate a VN stream biotype. My bad!

Looks good, all the same.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I find this tank is very natural looking and quite relaxing to look at. Very Nice.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Well Done Des ui!
I think it's better if you lower the anubias from the top of rock to the bottom...all kind of moss are in good codition....


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

looks nice...

You should definitely make a Vietnam biotope.. There are plenty of Vietnamese plants and animals you can use.. It'll be unique too.. We don't see Vietnamese biotopes.


What part of vietnam are you from? You can just go down a creek and grab some


----------



## Vlajko (Dec 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very natural. I especially like the foreground. It's a shame that the photos are not good.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations on creating such a wonderful aquarium!!!!


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

these r the update photos of the tank. there r some changes to the old. hope U like it. Thanks so much.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the pic looks cloudy and over green. are you taking shots with 10,000k bulbs i would consider replacing them for 9325k or 6700k just for the pics it would make it look cleaner


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

an one more update of today tank. Thanks


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats a sweet tank! Love the look!


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

That looks great. Your photos have improved a lot and the tank looks to be a good representaion of the jungle. You must be proud that you have achieved your original goal.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

I am prefer 1st few photos that before rescape. Looks more natural....


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel the same way the original way was much more unique and natural looking. The new way still looks good but I definatly prefer the older look.


jasonc said:


> I am prefer 1st few photos that before rescape. Looks more natural....


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks good. I like how everything grew in


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of your comment and also your encourages.
and here is my update pic.
once again thanks.

font:









left: 









right:









upside view:


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

and some view of plant inside









mini nob fissidens VN




































Us fissidens


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

Crypt wendtii green









microsorum pteropus









microsorum needle leaves and windelow


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

It's beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## drIn8 (May 8, 2007)

I like your use stones and pebbles of different size along with the sand. It gives a uniform connection from small to large in your smaller tank. This creates increased dimension. Also nice grooming on the moss.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i like your work with fissidens


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW. BRavo!!!!

I am adding this to my favorite. Also that fissidens is amazing. Nice plant.rayer:


----------



## NoRp (May 31, 2008)

may i ask what the moss is thats hanging down from the wood in the (right) pic

how did you go about ixing the fissiden to your rocks?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your mosses are just gorgeous!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

amazingly done so nice!!!


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

That is a really nice tank and I find improvement in every step you did! Can´t really understand why you only get 3 stars on this thread?

I love this tank!

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

whats the fern in the top right and what is on the flat rock in the last pic?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice! Love that top shot of the tank.

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

that sig is annoyingly large


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks so much for everybody's encourages. my friends.
@ Mark1: Thanks so much for your high appreciation. 1 star, 2 stars or more... is not so important to me. each one, each fashion. you find it great but the other don't. it's real that so many greater artwork in our forum. the most important for me is the love I'm falling in with aquatic design art. in this world I find no stress, no sadness but new gorgeous discoveries and new friends as you. Thanks
@ NoRp:


> may i ask what the moss is thats hanging down from the wood in the (right) pic
> 
> how did you go about ixing the fissiden to your rocks?


the moss planting on the driffwood is a species that we( Vietnamese) found out from the VietNam highland of LamDong. this species have the same feature of Singapore moss.
I'm not really satisfied with the way they're down from the wood, will be replaced in the near future.
the way for all familias of Fiss grow well on the rock is to place them one by one in cross-lines on a rock, a driffwood... then tie their root-parts with a thin fishing line round the rock. but my rock taken back from my country highland is availablly covered with natural mini nobilis fissidens. lowlight, 26-27 celcus degree is good condition for them to grow well. Thanks
@ jackh:


> whats the fern in the top right and what is on the flat rock in the last pic?


on the top of the right, I use only the microsorum pteropus windelov, more higher plants are Naja guadulapensis. all the rock used in my tank is covered with fissidens. Thanks


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: 5 Stars! Absolutely amazing use of layers to create the feeling of depth! I really liked the top view to.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Turned out extremely good! One of the best layouts I've seen lastly.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I love it! how large is this tank?


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks so much kakkoii, my tank is just 60 x 35 x 40( L x D x H)


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

You've designed a uniquely beautiful tank. Very, very nice. 

I envy your local access to such fascinating species of moss. I don't think I've ever seen such good use of so many different types of moss. A true mossterpiece


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The reds in the back just made everything come alive. This is one of my favorite tanks!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

This scape is really interesting to me and has a feature that I dont see in many other tanks. I really like how the red in the rear of the scape grabs your attention then hints of red on the E. Tenellus in the front draw your eye in to the finer details of the rest of the scape such as the fissidens. I'm not going to speculate as to weather this was intentional or not but there is no doubt that you have an Excellent scape on your hands, truely inspirational


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Very beautiful! May I ask what your method is for tying down moss?


----------



## dinesh (Nov 12, 2007)

Good One what r the mosses u have got in the pic.
Regards 
Dinesh


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> @ Mark1: Thanks so much for your high appreciation. 1 star, 2 stars or more... is not so important to me. each one, each fashion. you find it great but the other don't. it's real that so many greater artwork in our forum.


Well after my opinion you deserve 5 of them and got them . Taste differs that´s also natural.



> the most important for me is the love I'm falling in with aquatic design art. in this world I find no stress, no sadness but new gorgeous discoveries and new friends as you. Thanks


That is the same for me, I live in Germany which is far away from your homecountry, but we also got problems  like all over the world, problems maybe others though.

I find also peace, creativitiy, no prob´s in the hobby, although I´m just at the beginning of my career which started 28 years ago . I´m proud you called me "friend", thanks!
I just try to fix Fissidens on rocks as nature creates them, but I don´t know how I can get the F. to take hold on the rocks from itself...you´re a lucky friend, you can find these rocks in your creeks, Great!

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks all, my friends. busy days force me no time to sign in. these are my last scapes of her. thank you so much for your encourages during the period that I modify my work.
the mysterious far east








fairies dance









sunset on the old jungle


----------

